# My new heads



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

So, I started working on these a couple weeks ago and have finally gotten 2 finished. Have 2 more in the process and thought I'd see what you guys think. They're styrofoam heads covered with latex soaked papertowls and cotton balls. First time I've ever worked with latex, it's been fun.

Haven't named this guy yet.... (first 2 are finished paint job)


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Everyone, meet Zeke


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Two heads are always better than one. I like Zeke. He's cute. Is he single?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looks like you were having way too much fun making these. I like them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Zeke looks like Abe Lincoln to me.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Nyxie - I think he's single right now, I'll have to ask him though. You better move fast though. I've had a couple other women say he's their type...and shh, there's a girl who's latex is drying as we speak...so he may not be single for much longer. 


Sickie - I guess I can see the Abe Lincoln thing... he kinda reminds me of a goat boy...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice work, I like him.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Zeke looks like Abe Lincoln to me.


is that abe now or then 
good job so theres 2 more cant wait to see them


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Great work! Can't wait to see the next two!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Great work...love the eyes. Did you make those too?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Zeke rocks! The other guy is just too gross. Maybe you can use him for Halloween or something.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you did a great job on both of your guys/heads... anyway I like them both!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Good Job!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Scary mutant heads! Like it...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job ..
Zeke ...looks like a guy they just busted up here for sexual assault

The first one looks like a crazy goofy granny gone bad.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

cool. makes me think of the hills have eyes, especially with a name like zeke


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are both great - I really like Zeke too, he's cool


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. You couldn't have given me better comments. 

HZ - I was thinking I MIGHT use the first one for Halloween. I dunno though.. LOL

NoahFentz - My neighbors and I made the eyes. 

Lilly - it's funny you should say that the first one is a granny gone bad. LOL It was supposed to be an old lady and just kinda got away from me. 

and Silent Requiem - The Hills have eyes is pretty much exactly what I was going for. My theme this year is Hellbillies...so, thank you very much.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

So, here are my newest creations...

This is Abner... (I think he's gonna be the gravedigger this year)



















And I know it's not a head...but I made a banjo for Zeke (since everyone seems to love him so much)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

love the Bone-jo!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are sick!! But in a good way!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

PirateChris said:


> HZ - I was thinking I MIGHT use the first one for Halloween. I dunno though.. LOL
> QUOTE]
> 
> At least someone appreciates my sense of humor.
> ...


----------

